# Anyone have an android phone?



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd Love to! I use an Android G1 and have been waiting for a scoring/plotting/archery app to come out.


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Righteo, once I have it stable and reasonably usable, I'll post a link to the apk (score one for Android over the iPhone - I can distribute software freely..)


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ewan said:


> I've been banging out a port of my old Palm app, TargetScheme, if anyone is interested in beta testing, let me know.


I'm not familiar with your old app, though I'm still using a Palm powered treo...what was it?


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

TargetScheme was a superwaba java app I wrote for PalmOS 2 years back, as I was feeling cheap and had some spare development time. It got as far as the Works For Me stage (group plotting, group center plotting, logging scores to sd card), and then I got irritated with PalmOS / Superwaba and dropped development.

The last released source / binary is here: http://www.targetscheme.com/TargetScheme-0.52a.zip

I've no idea if it works with later superwaba versions, I left my Palm Zire 71 behind when I moved to the US.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ewan said:


> TargetScheme was a superwaba java app I wrote for PalmOS 2 years back, as I was feeling cheap and had some spare development time. It got as far as the Works For Me stage (group plotting, group center plotting, logging scores to sd card), and then I got irritated with PalmOS / Superwaba and dropped development.


Palm OS 2, that was a while ago


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

You misparsed my poorly composed sentence; I mean I wrote it for Palm OS, 2 years ago


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ewan said:


> You misparsed my poorly composed sentence; I mean I wrote it for Palm OS, 2 years ago


Ooops... 

And I thought you were Old School!

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Development is progressing nicely:











I expect to have a beta out Real Soon Now.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Excuse my ignorance*

I've got no clue regarding software development .... 

Is there any chance to get this app for Symbian or Java platform (Nokia)?


----------



## styric69 (Jan 20, 2009)

ewan said:


> I've been banging out a port of my old Palm app, TargetScheme, if anyone is interested in beta testing, let me know.


Hi Ewan,

I have an Android G1, currently using TargetPlot on my Winmo, and have been looking for an Archery software for my G1...I would love to be your Beta tester.

Cheers!!


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Work (predictably  ) got busy in a remote location - all I have with me is my Dell Mini 9, which can't really deal with the likes of Eclipse, so I'm attempting to get a commandline Android stack up and running so I have something to do in the evenings  I'll let you know when the beta is out.



Cheers


Ewan


----------



## styric69 (Jan 20, 2009)

Noted...will be waiting for the beta. Cheers.


----------



## Aptumorph (Aug 26, 2009)

I would test it for you! I have the HTC Hero and have just taken up archery.

Cheers.


----------



## clement (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone know similar thing fro the iPhone ?

Thanks


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Finally got back to working on this, I've updated the hotlinked image above to reflect state of development. UI is little rough, but it's usable - will be releasing a public beta soon.



E


----------



## pHz (Oct 24, 2009)

any news on this (just bought an HTC hero today) ?

(the targetscheme server appears to be down right now)

slainte  rob


----------



## chris_uk-83 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi, I'd love to have a go at beta testing. I've been trying to develop my own app to do this, but I'm a complete amateur when it comes to coding and I have to learn the stuff as I go. I managed to make a reasonably decent WinMo program on Java that I called CASP a few years back and I was trying to do the same on Android but if you've already done it I needn't bother!


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Finally finaaaaallly got a whole day over the weekend to work on this. You can grab it here:

Right click and save-as, or visit directly from the browser on your android phone:
http://www.targetscheme.com/TargetScheme.apk

Quick notes:

This is a very alpha-quality build.

It's self-signed, meaning you need to tell your phone to accept non-market APKs

I can get it to crash if I drag my finger too near the bottom of the target, because it's trying to read beyond the edge of the bitmap. Fix for this soon.

It expects to write to an sdcard.

It'll place a timestamped csv file in the root of the sdcard when you save.

Hit the menu button and select save to write scores to sd card.

Hit the left and right arrow buttons (sorry for the programmer art) to change rounds.

To change a score, select the text box with that score in it.

It has no concept of suspent and resume right now, so your mileage will vary..


----------



## jollygreengiant (Nov 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Can I be the first to say a VERY BIG THANK YOU!! I have installed it on my Magic and it seems to be working well. It looks like it should be a good app once slightly more complete.

Thanks again for all your hard work!

Tom


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Tom, thanks for trying out the alpha, glad it's useful.

In addition to csv logging of the scores, I've now got it dumping out an image of the targetface showing the accumulated group:











(The image above being one it just dumped to the sdcard on my phone)

I'll reply here when I have the next alpha release ready to go - next on the todo is proper suspend / resume support and making the bitmap code less crashy.


Cheers


Ewan


----------



## CxT (Oct 31, 2007)

cmitch said:


> I've got no clue regarding software development ....
> 
> Is there any chance to get this app for Symbian or Java platform (Nokia)?


I'll echo this point, although Symbian is also capable of handling up to Flash 9 for apps. Java would make it more universal to all cell platforms though...


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

It won't run on Symbian / Java in its current form, without some serious porting, as it relies heavily on various Android APIs. Given I'm going to be releasing the source to this once it's stable, there is nothing stopping someone from porting it to any platform they wished 



Cheers


Ewan


----------



## chris_uk-83 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice work Ewan, it works fine on my G1. I made it crash by repeatedly skipping rounds and not scoring, it crashed when it reached round 10.

This beats the hell out of my attempt, which would be incredibly hard to score on as I never implemented a way to alter scores once you'd touched the screen.

Yours could do with a scoreboard though in a future iteration, it'd be nice to track how you're doing between ends. It'd also be nice to have the option to shoot 6 arrow ends.


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Chris, 

Thanks for trying it out - the crash would be because right now it has an static 10-element array of Round objects, and tries to go off the end of the array if you go beyond round 10. I'll be changing it to be a dynamic array, do this should not be an issue with the next release. 

I considered 6 arrow ends, but this would involve either horizontal scrolling, or reducing the size of the target to make space - I'll prototype it and see how it looks. 

The scoreboard is a good idea - once I figure out how to do tabs properly I'll add in a tab for the scoreboard.


Cheers


Ewan


----------



## chris_uk-83 (Oct 26, 2009)

Let me know how you do the score table. I've had limited success using a TableLayout and having the program fill the cells with score numbers it's stored in an SQLite database (for retrieval later on). I couldn't find any other way to do it, there's no jTable to do all the work for you like in Swing. I say limited success because it doesn't work!

Looking forward to seeing how the pros do things!

Incidentally, you're not thinking of making TargetScheme open source are you? I'd love to have a look at how you do that zoomed in scrolly thing with the score boxes.


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Chris,

The plan is to make it open source once it's clean enough to not be a professional embarrassment .

I ended up using a WebView object, and generating table html and feeding it that to render the scorecard. Seems to work quite well. The zoomy thing isn't too hard, it's just an object that inherits from View and does its own OnPaint() method to render a portion of the larger target bitmap.

Should have the next release good to go before the weekend is out.


E


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

I just uploaded a new version to the targetscheme webserver - it's available at the same location as the last one:


(No warranty express or implied)

http://www.targetscheme.com/TargetScheme.apk

Highlights:


Fixed round number crash. It's now backed by a dynamic array, so you can have as many rounds as will fit in memory. More than a Full FITA, at any rate.

Added a tabbed interface, and added a "scorecard" tab, that shows your scores, total, running total etc:


















As mentioned previously, i've added the ability to dump out a target image with all the impacts on it.. Working on group shape / centre rendering currently, in addition to full suspend / resume support.


Cheers


Ewan


----------



## chris_uk-83 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ewan, it's almost magical, it works a treat and will be even better when you've got the suspend/resume bits working. 

Other things that'd be nice: 
- The ability to reload a previous round straight into TargetScheme for future analysis.
- A way of recording what distance you shot at, so you can look at all your groups you've every shot at that particular distance.
- I'd also looked at being able to choose a pre-determined round (e.g. FITA 25 or York) and have the scoretable tell you what distances to shoot and how many shots at each distance.

I think I'm probably going to stop work on my attempt now since you can actually do it and you _have_ done it!


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Your idea to store the scores in an SQLite db seems a good one - I'll use that to allow persistence of state between instances - should be ready in the next release.


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

I have just downloaded this version on to my HTC magic and it works I will try it tomorrow down the club and I will let you know how I get on.

Also some of the guys on the AIUK forum have down loaded it but have not been able to get it to work on there HTC heros/G2 phones.

Anyway I have to say Thanks Ewan for your efforts and I hope we all get spot on app when it's finished.

Cheers Dave


----------



## salex (Dec 19, 2009)

*problems installing*

Hi,

Sorry I've just stumbled across your software having spent weeks searching for some and so was really exciting when I saw the screen shots. I've set my G1 to allow "unknown sources" and downloaded the software, but when I go to install it, I simply get a message saying "software cannot be installed on this phone", does it have anything to do with my G1 being british on the t-mobile network?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## chris_uk-83 (Oct 26, 2009)

My G1's British on the T-mobile network and it works a treat. Did you navigate to the link on your phone's browser and just click it? I did and it worked.


----------



## ecastel (Jan 5, 2010)

*TargetScheme on HTC hero*



ewan said:


> I just uploaded a new version to the targetscheme webserver - it's available at the same location as the last one:
> 
> 
> (No warranty express or implied)


Just downloaded the application to my HTC Hero tried to install but my Hero says unable to install in this phone. Any idea would help. 

Regards, 
Emilio


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got my Droid, will be happy to help testing....going to install now....


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Two biggest things I would ask for is that it utilized the full screen on the target tab. It should also detect X's, count them as a 10, but also count it as an X. Perhaps in another column on the Scorecard tab?

Great looking app! I will use it at practice tonight!!


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Will This work with the Motorola Droid?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

BLFD1 said:


> Will This work with the Motorola Droid?


Just installed it on mine! You have to allow Unmarked apps in the settings, but it brings it up in a message box when you do....

Scott


----------



## 5co77ie (Jan 7, 2010)

ecastel said:


> Just downloaded the application to my HTC Hero tried to install but my Hero says unable to install in this phone. Any idea would help.
> 
> Regards,
> Emilio



I've been trying to download this for weeks and get the same message - is it because I have the latest firmware for HTC Hero? Or as someone else says because I'm British?

Is there any way I can get it to work?

I've tried app installers, turned on unmarked apps and nothing 

Really hope you get it fixed I really want to use it!


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

I have just tried the current version and its looking good I can score and save pictures of groups but it is still in the devlopement stage so it does force close alot, it does not like you draging the arrow strikes around to get them in the right place. A bigger target or a zoom function would be good to try and get scoring easyer and quicker. also a more detailed score card listing golds, x's and hits would be a good addition. The pictures of groups need to have a folder of there own to be stored in as well. But so far so good.

Keep up the good work Ewan:smile:

Just for those who want to know I have an HTC magic on vodafone running OS firmware version 1.6.


----------



## pHz (Oct 24, 2009)

Big.Dave said:


> Also some of the guys on the AIUK forum have down loaded it but have not been able to get it to work on there HTC heros/G2 phones.


yeah

just tried again to install it on my HTC hero and its a definite no go ...

slainte  rob


----------



## ecastel (Jan 5, 2010)

*Not working on Orange Hero*



ewan said:


> Development is progressing nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect to have a beta out Real Soon Now.


Hi Ewan, 

I tried out TargetScheme but Installer just say installation not possible in this phone. Of course Unknown sources is checked.

These are my phone data: 

HTC Hero (orange spain) 
Firmware 1.5
kernel version: 2.6.27-8dd6deee
Compilation numb: 2.73.61.5

I'm archer and instructor and I'd love having TargetScheme working.

Thanking in advance


----------



## treebles (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Ewan,
thank you for developing this application.
I have a Google's Nexus One phone with Android Mobile Technology Platform version 2.1 Operating System.
I downloaded and installed your application without problems, I have just a few comments based on playing with the program for a few minutes.

The scores do not have proper vertical alignment in the boxes, they are stuck at the top border and as a result only the bottom part of the number is visible.

There seems to be too much wasted screen space, everything could be a little big bigger to make better use of the screen space. I am going by what it looks like an android full screen on your June 7th, 2009 post. I could post a picture of what it looks like on my android if you like.

When using the target face to enter the score sometimes a hit on the dividing line between two scores is given the high score (correct result) and sometimes in given the low score (incorrect result). The little experimentation I did seems to suggest that if the green dot is mostly in the high score it will get it and if it is mostly in the low score it will get this one instead. 

If I am not touching the screen firmly when I lift my finger most often the green dot will move downward.

I'll post more comments when I have a chance to play with it. I'll bring it to the club tonight and use it in a real life situation although probably it is going to get too much attention from my league's fellows


----------



## Teh-ah-tim-eh (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but have been doing archery for around 4 months now, I think it's great. 

I have been looking for an archery score sheet app for android for a while, all i seem to find are iphone apps. 

Unfortunately i can't get the current version of the application to work, it also come up with the not compatible message. I was going to attempt my own app but I'm useless at coding, wouldn't know where to start. 

Mark


----------



## Teh-ah-tim-eh (Feb 26, 2010)

Please say you haven't given up on this app.


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi guys,


Sorry for the lack of responses, my day job has been kind of busy - I have a free Saturday tomorrow for the first time in ages, so I'm looking forward to cleaning up and releasing the next build of TargetScheme.

I myself own an ADP1 (the developer version of the HTC Dream / G1). TargetScheme is compiled against 1.6, but the Hero uses Android 1.5. I'm going to see if I can link TargetScheme against the 1.5 libs for the build this weekend.


The issues with things lining up is probably related to screen resolution - whilst certain UI elements automagically scale (e.g. native android elements like textboxes), the preview windows are a set pixel width, which is causing them to not line up - if it's not working for you on a high-res device, please send me a screenshot if you can, and I'll try and get it to line up in an emulator.


Thanks for your continued interest and support

Ewan


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

*Android Software*

Wow I have been looking for something like this for some time now and I stumbled across this today while looking for something different. Anyway I downloaded the files and I will attempt to install them later. Before I do, I have a bit of a dumb question. All the apps I have are loaded though the market how is this one loaded so I don't have problems? Thanks.

TheXringHunt


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok i just had my duh moment for the day. I got the software downloaded and running in my phone now. Love it and would use it a lot. I did run into an issue with it but I am sure it can be fixed real easy. I have the Motorola Droid phone and it show the score card table perfectly but the target tab has the target 2/3 the size of the screen and all the score number boxes and the total score are small and you cannot see the numbers. Other than that I love it.

TheXringHunt


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

TheXringHunt said:


> Ok i just had my duh moment for the day. I got the software downloaded and running in my phone now. Love it and would use it a lot. I did run into an issue with it but I am sure it can be fixed real easy. I have the Motorola Droid phone and it show the score card table perfectly but the target tab has the target 2/3 the size of the screen and all the score number boxes and the total score are small and you cannot see the numbers. Other than that I love it.
> 
> TheXringHunt



Same screen issue with my Droid....also, when I save the scores, I don't know how to recall them....

Love this app! Looking forward to seeing future versions!

Scott


----------



## zernus (Mar 8, 2010)

i have a HTC Tattoo and i can install the program and so but i have problem with the resolution i only see 1/2 of the target is i possible to fix? 

sry for my bad english


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

You might need suggestions like you need a hole in the head, but here's one.

A friend wrote a winMo app that is more of a scoring calculator than a target grouping log. His colors the background of the score card like in the attached image (With white-on-black for 3-4 pt arrows).

This lets you easily see trends in your shooting as you see here -- with the blue only showing up as the shooters performance decreases. That way you get nice feedback, and your wayward shots stand out clearly -- motivating you to concentrate and get them back to the red or gold.

-T


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

tkaap said:


> You might need suggestions like you need a hole in the head, but here's one.
> 
> A friend wrote a winMo app that is more of a scoring calculator than a target grouping log. His colors the background of the score card like in the attached image (With white-on-black for 3-4 pt arrows).
> 
> ...


So where can one find a copy of this app.

TheXringHunt


----------



## Caputi (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Evan

Did you find the way to run TargetScheme on Android 1.5? Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Working on this today - work / life has been a bit busy  I'll reply here with a link when it's good to go.


E


----------



## BEASLEYS (Dec 21, 2009)

any chance of this working on a new blackberry storm 2?


----------



## Stud89 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Ewan, I have just got a phone with Android, the HTC Tattoo. I would love to use this app. I downloaded it and can see that it would work fine, however all i can see is the tabs at the top, the score boxes and the top half of the target. The bottom half is not visible. If i try to drag the marker down, it crashes. I can also only see the left arrow on the right hand side of the screen not the right arrow.
Hope you can help as i would love to be able to use this. 

Cheers


----------



## Henn (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys, i have some good news for you. Maybe you have already seen the new application from android market called " archery companion ". At the moment it is surely the best archery scoring application, the only problem is that it is not free and some countrys are not allowed to buy it. But do not worry you can always use UK or USA sim card or if you have rooted android device then you should use application called "market enebler".


----------



## Henn (May 26, 2011)

Add some pics also:


----------



## Henn (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Henn (May 26, 2011)

As you see from pics the application has lot of fuctions: 
* Scoring - in the easiest way ( no live target just numbers)
* Sights - Yeah its true you can store all you sights on your android device
* Make custom rounds - already are installed FITA and GNAS rounds, but you can add your personal custom rounds 
* Score history - You can watch all your scores by date 

Find Achery Companion here: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.archerycompanion.app.android&feature=search_result or just type with you android device to market: archery


----------

